

Probably the best Twitter advice I have heard - tyronbache
http://www.tyronbache.com/quotes/probably-the-best-twitter-advice-i-have-heard/

======
freejack
Not sure I buy it. The advice implies that Twitter is a broadcast medium -
which is only true to a point. Twitter is way more useful as a conversation
medium where everyone can eavesdrop. So yeah, talking about lunch isn't always
the most productive use of twitter, but neither is standing on a chair yelling
at your followers.

